# [curiosità, risolta] Firefox e Java

## dark_knight

Salve...

Ho un dubbio sull'utilizzo di Firefox e Java. Dunque: ho installato il blackdown-jdk comprendendo anche la use-flag 'nsplugin'. Ho seguito la guida, impostato tutto, ecc.... Eseguendo alcuni test Java, ho visto che il JDK viene riconosciuto:

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/2432/schermata2co3.png

Il problema è che non tutte le applet partono: mentre alcune vengono eseguite normalmente, altre no (esempio: applicazione di segreteria del Politecnico di Torino)

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2782/schermata12cd2.png

Dunque, la domanda: è possibile che quell'applet non venga visualizzata perchè richiede una versione particolare del JDK (temo quella della Sun e non la blackdown)?

Grazie  :Razz: 

CiaoLast edited by dark_knight on Wed Aug 09, 2006 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> Dunque, la domanda: è possibile che quell'applet non venga visualizzata perchè richiede una versione particolare del JDK (temo quella della Sun e non la blackdown)?

 

no.

è possibile che venga richiesto java 5, ma secondo me è anche improbabile.

potresti controllare le specifiche della applet

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io temo invece che per qualche assurdo motivo voglia per forza sun, non me ne chieder la ragione, ma è capitato che pur esseno java l'unico modo per farlo andare fosse o sun o ciccia...

Cmq prova a vedere dal codice html se ne vien fuori qualcosa di interessante

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io temo invece che per qualche assurdo motivo voglia per forza sun, non me ne chieder la ragione, ma è capitato che pur esseno java l'unico modo per farlo andare fosse o sun o ciccia...

 

mi sembrerebbe una cosa molto strana. che io sappia non deve esserci differenza tra una VM e un'altra, e blackdown è sviluppata appunto con questa filosofia.

poi certo... se vengono richieste le classi proprietarie Sun è un altro discorso

----------

## Ic3M4n

era saltato fuori un'annetto fa un'altro esempio simile  a questo, perÃ² era necessaria la vm della microsoft.

fin quando si tratta di quella della sun... beh poco male, mi devo sbattere a scaricarmela, ma l'altra la vedo un po' dura.

----------

## dark_knight

ll codice HTML è questo:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/je7ytd87.html

Non ho abbastanza conoscenza dei tag HTML per comprendere ogni singolo parametro dell'applet, però mi incuriosisce la riga 34:

```
PLUGINSPAGE="http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp"
```

E' possibile che sia richiesta una specifica VM? Non mi piacerebbe occupare il doppio dello spazio su disco, oltre che potrei non voler accettare le condizioni della licenza Sun  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> ll codice HTML è questo:
> 
> http://rafb.net/paste/results/je7ytd87.html
> 
> Non ho abbastanza conoscenza dei tag HTML per comprendere ogni singolo parametro dell'applet, però mi incuriosisce la riga 34:
> ...

 

ciao il problema della richiesta di una virtual machine rispetto ad una  altra credo sia spesso imputabile a casi particolari che vogliono espressamente quella microsoft (anche se ne ignoro il motivo, oltre alla guerra commerciale, a meno di classi proprietarie).  Spesso, in tal caso,  istruzioni javascript, impediscono avvio dell'applet con jvm diverse quindi mi sarei aspettato nessuna esecuzione dell'applet  in questione

Questo cosa e' una gran porcata quindi prima di rimanere scioccati perche' si deve accettare la licenza sun bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di mandare a quel paese e boicottare chi sviluppa applicazioni siffatte alla faccia della portabilita'

----------

## .:deadhead:.

chiariamo: il problema di applet che richiedono JVM di m$ è dovuto al fatto che a redmond hanno creato un dialetto di java incompatibile col il linuaggio standardizzato , mentendo agli sviluppatori a suo tempo. Al giorno d'oggi ormai son rarissimi casi.[/glep]

----------

## randomaze

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *dark_knight wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> PLUGINSPAGE="http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp"
> ```
> ...

 

In questo caso  M$ non c'entra, quello che viene richiesto é l'ultima versione della JVM SUN (j2se-1.5 alias Java5).

I motivi che posrtano a questo possono essere i piú vari, tipicamente chi ha scritto l'applet ha usato qualche feature del linguaggio non presente nelle versioni precedenti... se non ricordo male l'anno scorso per fare la denuncia dei redditi con il programmino del ministero era richiesta la JVM 1.3, vecchia di anni, e non c'era modo di farlo andare con una 1.4

----------

## X-Act!

Purtroppo molti sviluppatori non si preoccupano più di tanto di quali siano i "requisiti minimi": ho visto applicazioni sviluppate in java5, testate su java5 e vendute come applicazioni che richiedono java5 senza che ce ne fosse nessun motivo (ad occhi avrebbero girato anche su java 1.3 senza problemi).

Il guaio è che a richiesta esplicita fatta alla ditta sviluppatrice (a parlo di aziende a livello nazionale che sviluppano e vendono applicativi per le università...) non sono stati capaci neanche di dirci se avrebbe potuto girare su java 1.4 oppure no!

----------

## dark_knight

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In questo caso  M$ non c'entra, quello che viene richiesto é l'ultima versione della JVM SUN (j2se-1.5 alias Java5).

 

Chiarito l'arcano, è "colpa" della pagina allora  :Wink: 

Grazie delle info  :Razz: 

----------

## hcmcgenius

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> ll codice HTML è questo:
> 
> http://rafb.net/paste/results/je7ytd87.html
> 
> Non ho abbastanza conoscenza dei tag HTML per comprendere ogni singolo parametro dell'applet, però mi incuriosisce la riga 34:
> ...

 

Questo tag html non richiede nessuna vm. Non significa che VUOLE ASSOLUTAMENTE quella vm. È solo il link dove il browser cerca di scaricare automaticamente il plugin se tu no lo pssiedi già.

Quindi non è da questo tag che si capisce se è rischiesta una data vm.

----------

